# I need a book



## Like_a_Fawx (Sep 13, 2009)

I need to have a book for English class so I was wondering if anyone here had any recommendations.  I don't really have trouble reading so any sort of book will do, I like a challenge.  Maybe some furry literature.

Open for pretty much any suggestion.  :-D


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

not sure what your going for... but redwall was always fun.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Sep 13, 2009)

aftershok said:


> not sure what your going for... but redwall was always fun.


Yea my friend read that book a while back and said it was pretty good.  Might check this out.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Redwall is kind of poopy.
Read House of Leaves.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 13, 2009)

Book of Three is a great book it's the first part of a whole series of books.  I loved it as a kid.  I read a few Redwall books when I was younger but then I realized it was just the same book over any over again and I stopped reading Redwall books.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

there are way better books but I don't know other furryish ones.  So I will watch is thread and learn


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't read them in years, but I remember the Earthsea books being pretty good (Ursula K. LeGuin).
Just recently read _The Old Man and the Sea_.  It's short (only took me about 45 minutes to get through), but it's about the only Hemingway story worth reading.  That I've come across, anyway.
If you want something really heavy and difficult, you could start the Mars trilogy by Kim Stanley Robinson.  Though you have to have a knowledge and appreciation of various fields of science to get the most out of it.  I see your profile shows you're 16, so maybe this one's a little cerebral yet, unless you happen to be a huge science buff (it's a little cerebral for me, and I've got a B.S. in astrophysics).  But it's still really good.  Very thought-provoking.
So far as furry literature is concerned... I've read hardly any of it, so I can't say what's good and what isn't.  If you can find _The Ants_ by Bernard Werber, I'd recommend that one.  Not really 'furry' literature, but it anthropomorphizes the heck out of ants, so it sort of counts.  Plus it's a good read, and you end up learning a lot about ants.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Sep 13, 2009)

It doesn't necessarily have to be furry literature it can be any type I am looking up all of the books said seeing if I would like to read them.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, the Mars Trilogy will kill you dead like a motherfucker.

Maybe it would help if you gave some additional direction.
What kind of genres are you interested in, general interest, themes, etc.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 13, 2009)

Well if you want furry stuff for for the classics Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH all the way. 

Edit 
Aww ur profile says your 16  You should be reading lord of the rings (get your geek cred) I really liked 1984 and Brave New World as well (I had a thing for negative utopias)  Also anything by Ray Bradbury is awesome to the max.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be furry literature it can be any type I am looking up all of the books said seeing if I would like to read them.


 

Read _In The Company Of Heroes_ by Micheal J. Durant. He's a retired Warrant Officer (Class 4) and in the book he tells what happened when his helicopter gets shot down during a grab mission in Somalia, 1993. If you've ever heard of _Black Hawk Down_, you'll know what I'm talking about. _In The Company Of Heroes _is the true story of what happened that day, as well as the eleven days afterwards. He even writes about other parts of his military career. It is an amazing, well-written book with a lot of important details and notes about not just his own life, but the Army in general and, in Durant's opinion, the most important part is the men who gave their lives trying to take down Aidid's regime.








I was reading it at school in English and my teacher asks "What's that book about?" And I respond "It's the true story of Black Hawk Down" and she just looked at me like she couldn't believe a student could actually hold a coherent conversation, much less read such an advanced book.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 13, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> _The Old Man and the Sea_.



^^ this

Quick and easy read, and to me was surprisingly interesting.
We had it on our State Exam course along with Lord Of The Flies, which i will not reccomend, because its horrible.

Im not a huge book reader, so cant really offer you much other insight 

Actually tho, i did read Black Hawk Down once after watching the film, now thats a challenge.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Read _In The Company Of Heroes_ by Micheal J. Durant. He's a retired Warrant Officer (Class 4) and in the book he tells what happened when his helicopter gets shot down during a grab mission in Somalia, 1993. If you've ever heard of _Black Hawk Down_, you'll know what I'm talking about. _In The Company Of Heroes _is the true story of what happened that day, as well as the eleven days afterwards. He even writes about other parts of his military career.



Yes I was actually thinking of reading this I have read Black Hawk Down a few times now and still want to read it again.  

As for The Lord of the Rings I started reading a few of them a couple years back and really didn't like them that much.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

Stranger in a strange land, Robert *A*. Heinlein, the golem and the gears, Piers Anthony


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 13, 2009)

If you like war books I'd suggest Caught 22 it's hilarious and incredibly well written.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> If you like war books I'd suggest *Caught* 22 it's hilarious and incredibly well written.



-_-;;


----------



## Surgat (Sep 13, 2009)

Like_a_Fawx said:


> I need to have a book for English class so I was wondering if anyone here had any recommendations.  I don't really have trouble reading so any sort of book will do, I like a challenge.  Maybe some furry literature.
> 
> Open for pretty much any suggestion.  :-D



I guess _1984_, _A Clockwork Orange_, _Slaughterhouse Five_, or Kafka's _The Metamorphosis_ would be some good books for you to read, if you haven't already. Everyone else has. They deal with some important issues and have some interesting themes, and the last one especially should provide plenty of material for an essay. 

It'd help to know your what generas you prefer, though.



Ilayas said:


> If you like war books I'd suggest Caught 22 it's hilarious and incredibly well written.



o rly?

You read that, did you?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2009)

I suggest Hyperion.  Sure, in the very beginning it has a sex scene.  But 



Spoiler



what happens in the middle of it will kill any mood you might have felt


.  Plus, it's an overall great novel - you can probably milk some extra points by pointing out how it borrows from Chaucer's _Canterbury Tales_ and John Keat's assorted works too.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2009)

Either Watership Down (Richard Adams) or Stephen King's The Stand.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 13, 2009)

Surgat said:


> I guess _1984_, _A Clockwork Orange_, _Slaughterhouse Five_, or Kafka's _The Metamorphosis_



I love The Metamorphosis


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 13, 2009)

_Catch 22_ was hard for me to get through.  It sort of has a story, but mostly it's just a lot of craziness going on from various points of view.  The second half of the book is much better than the first, but it took me a long time to get there because I kept wanting to put it down.  I wouldn't really call it a 'war story', though, so much as a parody of other war stories that also happens to point out the absurdity of war and a lot of other things.
I have yet to read _A Clockwork Orange_.  That should be the next one I check out at the library.
_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ is also a good read, if you're going for that particular era of literature.


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 13, 2009)

Darkwing by Kenneth Oppel is really good.  It's set 65 million years ago about the first bats.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 13, 2009)

Christine by Stephen King.  It's great.  I'd recommend The Dark Tower series, though.  Just frickin' awesome.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

You should read _Looking Awry: An Introduction to Jacques Lacan through Popular Culture _by Slavoj Å½iÅ¾ek because when we are both done with it we can discuss.

I'm also re-reading _V._ by Thomas Pynchon so you could read that too.

And this:

*How to Build a Universe That Doesn't Fall Apart Two Days Later
[SIZE=+1]by Philip K. Dick, 1978[/SIZE]*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2009)

The Stranger, by Albert Camus.

Being and Nothingness, by Jean-Paul Sartre.

Catcher in the Rye, by J.D. Salinger.

The Illuminatus! Trilogy, by Robert Anton Wilson. (If you read this for class, you win the internet)

Man's Search for Meaning, by Viktor Frankl.

I am suprised that no one has mentioned Fahrenheit 451. I loved that novel.

1984 is definately a classic. 
No one has mentioned Lord of the Flies yet. :V


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 13, 2009)

If you're looking for animal fantasy, I highly recommend the following books from David Clement-Davies:

_Fire Bringer

The Sight

Fell_ (a sequel to _The Sight_)


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 13, 2009)

the Host by Stephanie Meyer was agreat sci-fi reader. its about a parisitic alien invasion and the humans who resist. (dont be put off by how she wrote Twilight. the Host is an ADULT fiction book and written much diferently)


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> Well if you want furry stuff for for the classics Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH all the way.
> 
> Edit
> Aww ur profile says your 16 You should be reading lord of the rings (get your geek cred) I really liked 1984 and Brave New World as well (I had a thing for negative utopias) Also anything by Ray Bradbury is awesome to the max.


 

Agreed. Just don't watch the movie adaption of _The Rats of Nihm _called _The Secret of Nihm_. I saw the movie and I'm like "What the fu--?!!?!"

Hollywood never fails to disappoint me... (READ: Any movie adaption of a book ever made in California...there's a reason Peter Jackson lives in Australia and works with WETA)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Elie-Wiesel/dp/0553272535


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Elie-Wiesel/dp/0553272535





> *Criticism*
> 
> Wiesel is thoroughly criticised by Norman Finkelstein in his book The Holocaust Industry. Finkelstein accuses Weisel of promoting the "uniqueness doctrine" which holds, according to Finkelstein, the Holocaust as the paramount of evil and therefore historically incomparable to other genocides[28]. In the book Weisel is also lambasted for playing down the importance of other genocides, especially the Turkish Holocaust on the Armenians, and thwarting efforts of raising awareness of the genocide of the Romani people executed by the Nazis. These claims are exemplified by Wiesel's lobbying for commemorating Jews alone (not the Romani people) in the United States Holocaust Memorial Museum in Washington in addition to numerous Wiesel quotes on the "uniqueness of Holocaust"[29].





That's pretty much all I got out of it.


Sorry, Elie!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's pretty much all I got out of it.
> 
> 
> Sorry, Elie!



The book was an autobiography :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> The book was an autobiography :V



No I mean all I got out of the book was "THE HOLOCAUST WAS TEERRRRIIBBBLLEEE" which is pretty much what you get with any other book/movie that has to do with the Holocaust.


Except most of the creators of those works don't go on Oprah.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> No I mean all I got out of the book was "THE HOLOCAUST WAS TEERRRRIIBBBLLEEE" which is pretty much what you get with any other book/movie that has to do with the Holocaust.
> 
> 
> Except most of the creators of those works don't go on Oprah.



Well

it was ):


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well
> 
> it was ):



He kind of pimps the tragedy though.

That's what gets me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He kind of pimps the tragedy though.
> 
> That's what gets me.


 
Welcome to capitalism. If there is a way to take advantage of things, and profit from it, then there will be someone doing it. 

And not to be racist, but many jews have made much money on writing books about the holocaust that get put on required reading lists for schools.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 13, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Welcome to capitalism. If there is a way to take advantage of things, and profit from it, then there will be someone doing it.
> 
> And not to be racist, but many jews have made much money on writing books about the holocaust that get put on required reading lists for schools.



Jews are very good at making money.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Anything by Terry Pratchett (the old guy, not the quarterback).

His writing is hilarious.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Jews are very good at making money.


 
Yes. I have a Jewish uncle and he has no money problems whereas everyone else is going bankrupt because they can't hold on to their money...

That's what's called a positive stereotype. And positive stereotypes are usually correct, because trhey are based off of real life. Usually.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Agreed. Just don't watch the movie adaption of _The Rats of NIMH _called _The Secret of NIMH_. I saw the movie and I'm like "What the fu--?!!?!"
> )



Wait. What? Secret of NIMH is one of the best non-Disney animated movies! (albeit made by former Disney employees)


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Wait. What? Secret of NIMH is one of the best non-Disney animated movies! (albeit made by former Disney employees)


 

...
Okay, I'm just gonna stay the hell away from you.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> ...
> Okay, I'm just gonna stay the hell away from you.



Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 94% "fresh" rating, IMDB.com give it a 7.3 out of 10, and so on.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 94% "fresh" rating, IMDB.com give it a 7.3 out of 10, and so on.



Means nothing if he doesn't like it


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 94% "fresh" rating, IMDB.com give it a 7.3 out of 10, and so on.



Because if Rotten Tomatoes says it's good, it's IMPOSSIBLE for ANYONE to NOT like it, right?!?!?!??!

Oh wait no, because some of us don't let a website tell us what is good and what isn't.

Anyway, um, books. I'll just list what's closest to me on my bookshelf:

World War Z by Max Brooks
A Dirty Job by Christopher Moore
I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell by Tucker Max
All 10 of the Pendragon boks by D.J. Machale

But if you're in high school, none of those but the last one is really "appropriate".


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2009)

*Shrugs* Well, I like it, anyway. If you don't like it, shame.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell by Tucker Max



Aren't most of his stories on his website?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Aren't most of his stories on his website?



Some are, some aren't. It's like 50/50.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Some are, some aren't. It's like 50/50.



What a jerk!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Golden Compass for sure, best trilogy ever ^^


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

If no one said this, I love Holmes books and mark twain.


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

Read Eragon, Eldest, and Brisingr. Unless your level is much higher, I'm not sure


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> Read Eragon, Eldest, and Brisingr. Unless your level is much higher, I'm not sure



Edit: Nvm.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 15, 2009)

The Divine Comedy by Dante Aligheri.
You'll see afterlife like never seen before.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 15, 2009)

_





Good Omens_ by Terry Pratchet and Neil Gaiman.  Probably one of the funniest books I've read.  Just because you have to read for english doesn't mean that it has to be boring 


> According to the Nice and Accurate Prophecies of Agnes Nutter -the world's only "totally reliable" guide to the future - the world will end on a Saturday.
> 
> Next Saturday, in fact.
> Just after tea.
> ...


----------



## furry fan (Sep 16, 2009)

read eragon it is the greatest book ever


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 16, 2009)

Tre The Color of Magic, thats a seriously messed up book, but youll lovew reading it over and over again just to figure out just what the hell the heros are trying to say, or get away from XD

It defies all adventure stories as we know them.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 16, 2009)

furry fan said:


> read eragon it is the greatest book ever


I would not recommend this one.  Personally, I couldn't get all the way through it.  It's extraordinarily boring, and the writing is about what you'd expect from a 19 year-old novice author, which is to say, pretty bad.  I guess you could read it if you happen to enjoy badly-written generic fantasy with no redeeming qualities, but my advice is, don't waste your time.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 16, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Tre The Color of Magic, thats a seriously messed up book, but youll lovew reading it over and over again just to figure out just what the hell the heros are trying to say, or get away from XD
> 
> It defies all adventure stories as we know them.



After reading it and The Light Fantastic, you can then give the Graphic Novel version a go.  Look for differences, see how the character portrayals match-up to your imagination, etc.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 16, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Because if Rotten Tomatoes says it's good, it's IMPOSSIBLE for ANYONE to NOT like it, right?!?!?!??!
> 
> Oh wait no, because some of us don't let a website tell us what is good and what isn't.



Hmmm, don't let a website/other people tell you what is good and what isn't, yet you go and post on a website telling other people what is good and what isn't... Did I miss the logic in that?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 16, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I would not recommend this one.  Personally, I couldn't get all the way through it.  It's extraordinarily boring, and the writing is about what you'd expect from a 19 year-old novice author, which is to say, pretty bad.  I guess you could read it if you happen to enjoy badly-written generic fantasy with no redeeming qualities, but my advice is, don't waste your time.



It fit my taste. Which includes Doyle, wells, and twain. Are they badly written and generic, too?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Hmmm, don't let a website/other people tell you what is good and what isn't, yet you go and post on a website telling other people what is good and what isn't... Did I miss the logic in that?



He asked for books I liked, I answered.

Someone else said "I don't like this movie" and you threw up websites that praised it.

There is a difference between someone asking you for your opinion and you forcing your opinion.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 16, 2009)

theres some book out there that sounded really good from the reviews, til i found a review that spoiled the ending, and i hate how the book ends so i never touched it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 16, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> He asked for books I liked, I answered.
> 
> Someone else said "I don't like this movie" and you threw up websites that praised it.
> 
> There is a difference between someone asking you for your opinion and you forcing your opinion.



They answered by saying "don't go see Secret of NIMH!" and saying it sucked. Isn't that forcing their opinion? I offered an opposing opinion. I tried to show it isn't as bad as Vatz said. And last I checked Secret of NIMH (or Nihm as they spelled it) the movie version isn't a book (and only slightly resembles the book.)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> They answered by saying "don't go see Secret of NIMH!" and saying it sucked. Isn't that forcing their opinion? I offered an opposing opinion. I tried to show it isn't as bad as Vatz said. And last I checked Secret of NIMH (or Nihm as they spelled it) the movie version isn't a book (and only slightly resembles the book.)



You have completely missed the point.

OP asked "hey, list some books I might like". I did.

Someone says "Secret of NIMH isn't too good" and you start listing websites that praise it. Point is, saying "oh well most people like it so you have to as well", which is what you implied, is stupid.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 16, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> You have completely missed the point.
> 
> OP asked "hey, list some books I might like". I did.
> 
> Someone says "Secret of NIMH isn't too good" and you start listing websites that praise it. Point is, saying "oh well most people like it so you have to as well", which is what you implied, is stupid.



But also saying "Secret of NIMH isn't too good" and expecting others to hate it, and telling them to avoid it and expecting them to is stupid too, is it not? You can dislike it, or like it, but don't expect them to agree. If Vatz dislikes it, good for him. But telling them to stay away from it is stupid because chances are, people aren't going to listen.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 16, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> But also saying "Secret of NIMH isn't too good" and expecting others to hate it, and telling them to avoid it and expecting them to is stupid too, is it not? You can dislike it, or like it, but don't expect them to agree. If Vatz dislikes it, good for him. But telling them to stay away from it is stupid because chances are, people aren't going to listen.



Once again, _completely missing the point._

He gave his opinion on the movie.

Instead of saying why your opinion is right, you just linked websites that praise it, which implies that if most people like it, he must like it too. This is not the case.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 16, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Once again, _completely missing the point._
> 
> He gave his opinion on the movie.
> 
> Instead of saying why your opinion is right, you just linked websites that praise it, which implies that if most people like it, he must like it too. This is not the case.



Wow, you missed my point from when I posted the links. Had you checked, you would have seen that 94% Fresh Rating on Rotten Tomatoes (and at least 1 Rotten Rating) for Secret of NIHM, and the 7-point-something average rating on IMDB, meaning that there's people that rated it below that. So, while I did show that there people that liked it, I did admit there were people that didn't as well. Vatz may not like it, but TELLING others to stay away ain't goin to do squat.

_"Just don't watch the movie adaption of The Rats of NIMH called The Secret of NIMH. I saw the movie and I'm like "What the fu--?!!?!"_ was his exact words. Isn't that forcing his opinion?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> It fit my taste. Which includes Doyle, wells, and twain. Are they badly written and generic, too?


Because works by Doyle, Wells, and Twain have so much in common with the Inheritance series.  Fact is, if you're comparing Paolini to those three, your knowledge of what makes good literature good is most likely incredibly shallow, possibly not even progressing much beyond name recognition.  
Tell me, what deep, inspiring thoughts did you glean from Eragon?  That if you have a wicked sword and kick-ass magical powers, everyone will respect you even if you act like a self-centered jagoff?  Sorry, but the wisdom of a teenager who spent his entire life sequestered from the rest of the world just does not seem to compare for me to Mark Twain, one of the most famous American wits of all time.

That's all I'm going to say on the subject.  OP, if you do read Eragon (which, again, I would not recommend), read the criticism of it as well.  You'll probably learn something.  God knows that's all I got out of it.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 18, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> Because works by Doyle, Wells, and Twain have so much in common with the Inheritance series.  Fact is, if you're comparing Paolini to those three, your knowledge of what makes good literature good is most likely incredibly shallow, possibly not even progressing much beyond name recognition.
> Tell me, what deep, inspiring thoughts did you glean from Eragon?  That if you have a wicked sword and kick-ass magical powers, everyone will respect you even if you act like a self-centered jagoff?  Sorry, but the wisdom of a teenager who spent his entire life sequestered from the rest of the world just does not seem to compare for me to Mark Twain, one of the most famous American wits of all time.
> 
> That's all I'm going to say on the subject.  OP, if you do read Eragon (which, again, I would not recommend), read the criticism of it as well.  You'll probably learn something.  God knows that's all I got out of it.



Sorry, didnt mean to insult them. Op, try a sherlock holmes book. The plots ARE good and the mysteries well thought out. I also like the Merlin series, "the sea of trolls", "a swiftly tilting planet", embarrassingly, Harry potter, and "the longest day".


----------



## Cravic (Sep 18, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> If you want something really heavy and difficult, you could start the Mars trilogy by Kim Stanley Robinson.  Though you have to have a knowledge and appreciation of various fields of science to get the most out of it.  I see your profile shows you're 16, so maybe this one's a little cerebral yet, unless you happen to be a huge science buff (it's a little cerebral for me, and I've got a B.S. in astrophysics).  But it's still really good.  Very thought-provoking.



Have to agree, finished that set a few months ago and would recommend it as well, but very technical read. (although i did find book three to be somewhat dry and lacking in its point compared to the first two).
Also just finished Asimov's Foundation series. That is a must read if you are into sci-fi.


----------



## JMAA (Sep 18, 2009)

If you thought those painful books are horrible, you have never seen Quixote.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 18, 2009)

Gonebatty said:
			
		

> Sorry, didnt mean to insult them.


S'alright.
Since you're apparently a really nice guy (I read your PM), I'll apologize to you for the snappiness in my last comment.  I probably should have controlled myself a little more.
By the way, I'm also a fan of Harry Potter.  Though I think the writing, plotting, and characters in those books are many orders of magnitude better than Paolini's works, so that helps a lot.  Rowling has that kind of style that just sucks you in and forces you to keep reading.  At least, that's how it was for me.  I'd be surprised if the OP hasn't read any of those yet, though.


----------



## furry fan (Sep 19, 2009)

M. Le Renard said:


> I would not recommend this one.  Personally, I couldn't get all the way through it.  It's extraordinarily boring, and the writing is about what you'd expect from a 19 year-old novice author, which is to say, pretty bad.  I guess you could read it if you happen to enjoy badly-written generic fantasy with no redeeming qualities, but my advice is, don't waste your time.


bite me


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 19, 2009)

furry fan said:


> bite me


Why are fans of Eragon so quick to react violently to criticism of the book?  If you like it, good for you.  I'm just telling this lad here that he should be wary about it, because personally, I thought it was the worst book I've ever read.
I guess if you want to take it as a personal attack, though, I can't really stop you.  Just understand that I'm criticizing the _book_ and not the fans of the book.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 19, 2009)

I'd personally recommend "Memoirs of a Geisha" by Arthur Goldman. 
Sure, yeah, you could watch the movie, it was a good one.

But this book is simply amazing. Not too fast, not too slow, always keeping you pulled in deep with artfully wrote details and dialogue. The author did serious research for the novel and it shows. And it's not that large at all, you could easily go through it and pick out what you need for your English class.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Sep 19, 2009)

I ended up getting In The Company Of Heroes by Micheal J. Durrant and it is quite good actually.


----------



## Tryp (Sep 20, 2009)

Let's see:
-Heart of Darkness
-Things Fall Apart
-Brave New World


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

JMAA said:


> If you thought those painful books are horrible, you have never seen Quixote.


 
Dear God... I got lost after about 200 pages...

Almost worse than the Bible or the Fountainhead.


----------



## russetwolf13 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you're looking for furry, Will Shetterly's 'Nevernever'. It's the second book of two, it's a fun read, and the main character gets turned into 'wolfboy' during the first book.

Apparently this is good for him because it makes him mute. If you read 'Elsewhere', the first book, you quickly find out why this is a good thing.

Of course he's also got that 'Chimera' book, which has what amount to furries. But one of the two main characters is a jaguar hybrid prostitute with multiple breasts, so, probably not appropriate.


----------



## Otis-Reamclaw (Sep 20, 2009)

If you want extra points in English class, read War of the Worlds. English teachers (or at least any _I've_ had) seem to like it when you read classics. And War of the Worlds is actually a really good book.

If not, how about 1984? It's a little on the complex side but it's a damn good read.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

You should read "House of Leaves."


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm currently reading 'World War Z'. It's pretty fuckin' cool in my opinion.


----------



## Like_a_Fawx (Sep 20, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm currently reading 'World War Z'. It's pretty fuckin' cool in my opinion.


*I was actually considering reading this next looks intriguing from what I have read about it.  I have also already read War of the Worlds but 1984 was recommended to me by my dad a few days ago I will look into it.*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You should read "House of Leaves."



You should shut up


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

Read somethin literary yet also philisophical:
The Educated Imagination - Northrop Frye

or just for fun:

The Epic of Gilgamesh
Dante's Inferno
Oryx and Crake (if you have the time)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> Dante's Inferno


 
Why cant he just read the entire Divine Comedy for class?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 20, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm currently reading 'World War Z'. It's pretty fuckin' cool in my opinion.



I should read that. Any book with "The Trooper" in it must be good.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You should shut up



Never.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Never.


 
Considerably, you never spoke a word, and thus could not shut up, because your mouth isn't moving, but rather you are pressing keys which are designed to place certain collections of pixels on the screen as to attempt to communicate. 

And because you didn't speak a word, then both LB's and your own argument are false, due to the lack of objective, inherent meaning in said collections of pixels.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Considerably, you never spoke a word, and thus could not shut up, because your mouth isn't moving, but rather you are pressing keys which are designed to place certain collections of pixels on the screen as to attempt to communicate.
> 
> And because you didn't speak a word, then both LB's and your own argument are false, due to the lack of objective, inherent meaning in said collections of pixels.



Actually, I scream the letter every time I press a key on my keyboard.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Actually, I scream the letter every time I press a key on my keyboard.



*Chuckles as I type this*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

It's especially great because I type at 100 wpm.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's especially great because I type at 100 wpm.


 
No.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> No.



Yes.

I also scream for spaces and when I have to delete.


----------



## Loken (Sep 20, 2009)

The Road.

Also mr.Awesome when you type a question mark do you say 'question mark' or do you yell each letter in the words question mark?


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Loken said:


> The Road.
> 
> Also mr.Awesome when you type a question mark do you say 'question mark' or do you yell each letter in the words question mark?



I think he just yells every letter in the preceding word as if it were a question.

Read Neuromancer by William Gibson. I don't know if it's at all relevant to what you need or want since I haven't bothered to read the thread, but whatever. Is good.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

Stawks said:


> I think he just yells every letter in the preceding word as if it were a question.
> 
> Read Neuromancer by William Gibson. I don't know if it's at all relevant to what you need or want since I haven't bothered to read the thread, but whatever. Is good.


 
I read Spook Country, but have started on Neuromancer... I have heard it is good, though.


----------



## Loken (Sep 20, 2009)

Now that I think about it I have heard nothing but praise for Neuromancer.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Loken said:


> Now that I think about it I have heard nothing but praise for Neuromancer.



It was sort of a turning point in modern literature. And it's so incredible. If you haven't read it, read it, and thank me.

"The sky above the port was the color of television, tuned to a dead channel." Best opening line ever.


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmmm...something furry-ish...  I think you should read The Plague Dogs by Richard Adams.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 21, 2009)

Loken said:


> The Road.
> 
> Also mr.Awesome when you type a question mark do you say 'question mark' or do you yell each letter in the words question mark?



I grunt inquisitively.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 21, 2009)

lobosabio said:


> Hmmm...something furry-ish...  I think you should read The Plague Dogs by Richard Adams.



Or Traveller (also by Adams) for a unique look at the Civil War told through the eyes of Robert E. Lee's horse.


----------

